# crouzon(literally!!!) patient went for modified lefort 3 and has now a higher sexual market value then you (literally)



## strong_silent_type (Dec 28, 2019)

*Composite picture of patient 1 of Cruzon syndrome who underwent a modified LeFort 3 Osteotomy. (A) Preoperative profile picture. (B) After midface advancement. (C) 18 months postadvancement with orthodontic treatment and rhinoplasty completed*











FIGURE 2. Composite picture of patient 1 of Cruzon syndrome who...


Download scientific diagram | Composite picture of patient 1 of Cruzon syndrome who underwent a modified LeFort 3 Osteotomy. (A) Preoperative profile picture. (B) After midface advancement. (C) 18 months postadvancement with orthodontic treatment and rhinoplasty completed. from publication...




www.researchgate.net







this is looksmaxxing. not starting to apply retin a cream at 16 so you look 31 at 33 seventeen years later


get mogged


----------



## Julian (Dec 28, 2019)

Already had higher SMV in the first pic


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Dec 28, 2019)

Julian said:


> Already had higher SMV in the first pic


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 28, 2019)

modern medicine is truly amazing


----------



## Grinder (Dec 28, 2019)

Julian said:


> Already had higher SMV in the first pic


----------



## BigBoy (Dec 28, 2019)

we have the same exact side profile, except i have a very prominent browridge, and smaller eyes


----------



## strong_silent_type (Dec 28, 2019)

you will never looksmax that hard


----------



## Hades (Dec 28, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> modern medicine is truly amazing


And yet we’re barely scratching the surface of what it will be in the future. Just imagine...


----------



## strong_silent_type (Dec 28, 2019)

Hades said:


> And yet we’re barely scratching the surface of what it will be in the future. Just imagine...



we will never have that


----------



## reptiles (Dec 29, 2019)

strong_silent_type said:


> *Composite picture of patient 1 of Cruzon syndrome who underwent a modified LeFort 3 Osteotomy. (A) Preoperative profile picture. (B) After midface advancement. (C) 18 months postadvancement with orthodontic treatment and rhinoplasty completed*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Top tier submental genetics you can't simlate this with lefort


----------



## SixFootManlet (Dec 29, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> modern medicine is truly amazing


Modern medicine is amazing but modern doctors are cucked.

They'll only accept deformed patients for these - cosmetic lefort 3 ain't happening anytime soon.

Same shit with testosterone - they'll prescribe it to women who want to "transition" to being a faux-man, they'll give it to 75 year old geriatrics, but they'll never give it to the 25 year old with below-average levels - he'll have to resort to taking underdosed crap from the black market.

JFL - below average and average men have it the worst. If you're legit deformed these doctors will gladly operate on your subhuman face and turn you into a Chad. Meanwhile average guy gets refused any radical procedures.


----------



## Lorsss (Dec 29, 2019)

10 Percentile Women have more sexual market value than 70 Percentile men


----------



## Lorsss (Dec 29, 2019)

SixFootManlet said:


> Modern medicine is amazing but modern doctors are cucked.
> 
> They'll only accept deformed patients for these - cosmetic lefort 3 ain't happening anytime soon.
> 
> ...



of course doctors don't prescribe Testosterone to men with below average T level because they would need to inject T for the rest of their life.
Anyway I support the legalization of performance-enhancing drugs, just like it happens in UAE, where you can just visit a doctor and ask him to proescribe PEDs


----------



## SixFootManlet (Dec 29, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> of course doctors don't prescribe Testosterone to men with below average T level because they would need to inject T for the rest of their life.


Yeah but they'll gladly give it to trannies.

Same story with HGH - they'll give it to a 5'0 manlet at 13. He might even grow up to be 6'1 by 23 thanks to pharma HGH. But a 5'8 guy is fucked because it's "within the normal range" according to cucks in white lab coats and will not get a pharma script for HGH.

It's similar with nootropics like modafinil. Only those with truly messed-up brains can get it. The average person will have to get it off sketchy online pharmacies and pray that customs lets it through.

It should be up to the patient to choose shit like this. I can understand insurance companies not wanting to pay but if I have the money to pay out of pocket then why the fuck not. The way the medical system currently operates - if you're average you're fucked.

The medical world only believes in treatment not enhancement.


----------



## Zeta ascended (Dec 29, 2019)

Definatly looks more fuckable in the after


----------



## toolateforme (Dec 29, 2019)

fuck, insane.


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 29, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Top tier submental genetics you can't simlate this with lefort


Wouldnt Air lift work to lift hyoid?


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Dec 29, 2019)

Julian said:


> Already had higher SMV in the first pic


----------



## Deleted member 6341 (May 9, 2020)

I will ascend when I get this in the near future.


----------

